# Tour De France 2013



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 29, 2013)

Any cycling fans here??

Just watched Stage 1. Chaos at the finish as a bus got
stuck under the barrier at the finish line with the riders
only 10km out!!

Congratz to Marcel Kittel on the Stage Win!!


----------



## Arminius (Jun 29, 2013)

I watched the Giro and the Dauphine, but haven't had time to watch the Tour any. Is Froome still the #1 pick?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 29, 2013)

Aysakh said:


> I watched the Giro and the Dauphine, but haven't had time to watch the Tour any. Is Froome still the #1 pick?


 
Yeah, he's the clear favourite to win this year.


----------

